# Elektro Außenborder für 2,30m Schlauchboot



## Stumbe (22. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Für nächstes Jahr werde ich mir ein kleines Schlauchboot in 2,30m zulegen.
Hauptsächlich möchte ich es zum Auslegen von Wallermontagen aber auch evtl. (eher seltener) zum spinnfischen am Neckar und in den Rheinaltarmen verwenden.
Ein Elektroaußenborder wäre natürlich sehr bequem und daher spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir einen anzuschaffen.
Da ich noch keinerlei Erfahrung in Sachen Schlauchboot/Außenborder habe möchte ich euch nun um Hilfe bitten. Nach Recherche ist der Minnkota Endura 34 C2 mir aufgefallen. Reicht dieser für ein kleines Schlauchboot oder sollte ich einen stärkeren nehmen? Wie sieht es generell mit der Leistung aus? Wieviele LB's sollten es für meinen angedachten Einsatzzweck sein?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus,
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Stumbe


----------



## Franz_16 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder für 2,30m Schlauchboot*

Hallo Stumbe,
ich habe ein Schlauchboot (2,50m) und einen Minn Kota Endura 30 Motor. 
Ich eier damit hauptsächlich auf Baggerseen rum - da ist der mehr als ausreichend. Zur Qualität von den kleinen Minn Kota Motoren kann ich nur sagen: Absolut top. - nutze den seit ca. 10 Jahren. 0 Pflege. Läuft. 

Auf dem Neckar, wenn du gegen die Strömung fahren musst - darfs aber gerne etwas mehr Power sein. 

Hast du dich schon bzgl. der Anmeldung deines Bootes + Motor beim Wasser- und Schiffahrtsamt erkundigt? Einfach so mit E-Motor fahren geht nämlich eigentlich nicht


----------



## Stumbe (22. November 2017)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder für 2,30m Schlauchboot*

Hi Franz,

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort. Je nachdem guck ich auchmal nach dem 55er. Für weitere Ratschläge bin ich natürlich immer noch dankbar.

Bezüglich der Anmeldung muss ich nochmal gucken, aber ich glaube zumindest für den Neckar meine ich muss ich in der Größe nichts anmelden und nur einen laminierten Zettel mit Name, Anschrift etc an den Spiegel  hängen + "Fantasiename" außerhalb. Wird natürlich nochmals nachgeprüft ob das so stimmt. Vielleicht weiß jemand von hier etwas genaueres hierzu.

Viele Grüße
Stumbe


----------



## Franz_16 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder für 2,30m Schlauchboot*

@Stumbe
Den 55er hat ein Kumpel von mir an seinem 2,60er Allroundmarine Jolly dranhängen. Sowas wäre durchaus auch für die Strömung geeignet.


----------



## TooShort (22. November 2017)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder für 2,30m Schlauchboot*

Also in Mannheim musst dich trotzdem anmelden mit Motor. Kostet aber nur 18€ und sind 5 Minuten Arbeit. Musst nur klare Besitzverhältnisse nachweisen können. Ich fahre auf Altrheinarmen mit nem Traxxis55. Für mich ausreichend. Bedenke aber: Mannheim will für die Minn Kota EU Konformitätspapiere sehen. ;-)

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stumbe (22. November 2017)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder für 2,30m Schlauchboot*



TooShort schrieb:


> Also in Mannheim musst dich trotzdem anmelden mit Motor. Kostet aber nur 18€ und sind 5 Minuten Arbeit. Musst nur klare Besitzverhältnisse nachweisen können. Ich fahre auf Altrheinarmen mit nem Traxxis55. Für mich ausreichend. Bedenke aber: Mannheim will für die Minn Kota EU Konformitätspapiere sehen. ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


Ist das je nach Stadt anderst und wie verlaufen da die Zuständigkeiten?
Geht bei mir um die Gebiete HD, MA und Ketsch.

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## TooShort (22. November 2017)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder für 2,30m Schlauchboot*

Da ist normalerweise das WSA Mannheim zuständig. Ich fische in der Pfalz und musste dort anmelden. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalrounder77 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder für 2,30m Schlauchboot*

Hallo, 

ich hatte mir vor einem Jahr den Minnkoto Endura max 55 gekauft und bin voll zufrieden. Ich nutze ihn hauptsächlich für die Seen in unsere Gegend, bin allerdings auch schon die Saale in Sachsen-Anhalt damit hoch gefahren. Laut meinem Hand-GPS macht er so kanpp 4 km/h stromaufwärts. Für regelmäßige Touren auf der Saale wäre mir das sicher irgendwann zu anstrengt, aber gelegentlich geht es schon mal. 
Den Motor hatte ich damals bei irgendeinem großen Echolotversand für 350,00 € bekommen.


----------



## Stumbe (25. November 2017)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder für 2,30m Schlauchboot*

Also die MinnKota-Motoren scheinen ja somit durchaus brauchbar zu sein. Gibt es noch weitere Empfehlungen in diese Richtungen von anderen Herstellern bspw. Rhino oder so?

Gruß


----------



## maxum (26. November 2017)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder für 2,30m Schlauchboot*

Hallo,

den Unterschied zwischen dem kleinsten und größten E-Motor 

merkst du bei gleichen Boot kaum, sagen wir ein Ruderboot 

Anka einmal mit dem 55 und einmal mit dem kleinsten MinnKota

auf Strecke über einen See wie dem Berliner Müggelsee da 

kommen vielleicht 2-3 Bootslängen raus also ein Hauch von 

nichts ,allerdings wenn du das Boot jetzt vollknallst mit sagen wir

mal 3Anglern und viel Angelzeugs , ja dann nimmt dir der große

Minnkota ne ganze Menge Meter weg, wenn du also eher leicht

mit deinem Boot bist reicht der kleine völlig und du trägst ihn 

auch viel lieber glaube mir der große wiegt auch ne Ecke mehr,

mir war mein 55er immer zu schwer. Klingt doof aber bei Rennen

mit anderen Anglern jetzt nur mit den E-Quirlen war mein 

55er MinnKota immer Grütze und ich bin froh den los zu seien.

Leider waren die anderen immer schneller.


----------



## Aalrounder77 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder für 2,30m Schlauchboot*

Ich denke, dass die Motoren sich bei ruhigen Wasser und eineml eichten Boot nicht viel nehmen. Aber zum einen ist der Preisunterschied nun nicht so groß und zum anderen geht es hier weniger um Speed, sondern eher um Schub. Und davon kann man ruhig ein bissel mehr haben, gerade wenn man damit auch auf dem Fluss bzw. auf größeren Seen, auf denen sich der Wind aufbauen kann, unterwegs ist. 
Als Alternative zu Minn Kota fällt mir noch Watersnake ein. Den hatten wir einige Male als Leihmotor und war ebenfalls eine stufenloser Motor.


----------



## maxum (27. November 2017)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder für 2,30m Schlauchboot*

Hallo,

seh ich genauso , bei mehr Gewicht oder größerer Angriffsfläche für 

den Wind da macht sich ein stärkerer Motor bemerkbar , durch 

die größeren Propeller macht er eben mehr Druck,Schub nicht 

merklich schneller.


----------



## Stumbe (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder für 2,30m Schlauchboot*

Ich möchte mich nochmal zurückmelden, der Weihnachtsmann war dieses Jahr sehr artig und hat mir ein Aquaparx 280 beschert. In Sachen E-Außenborder hab ich mich noch etwas umgeguckt und bin schon etwas weiter. Auf alle Fälle wird er mindestens 50LBS haben. Mal gucken was ich da so finde, hab ja noch Zeit bis die Saison anfängt. Parallel werde ich mich jetzt noch nach der passenden Beschriftung und nach einem geeignetem Rutenhalter umsehen. 

Viele Grüße
Stumbe


----------



## Stumbe (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder für 2,30m Schlauchboot*

Und nochmals möchte ich mich zurückmelden, für alle die es interessiert.
Beim Außenborder ist meine Entscheidung schon so gut wie gefallen. Es wird ein Rhino VX in 54LB's.

Aktuell steh ich mit dem WSA in Heidelberg in Kontakt bezüglich einer Zulassung. So wie es aussieht werde ich das Boot nicht zulassen müssen. Laut Aussage meines Kontakts müssen erst Boote ab 5,50m bzw ab Motorisierung mit 3PS bzw. 2,21kw zwingend zugelassen werden. Unter dieser Größe reicht ein Boots- bzw. Rufname und ein laminierter Zettel mit Name und Anschrift des Bootsbesitzers. Man kann jedoch das Boot trotzdem zulassen. Dies gilt zumindest für den Neckar und Rheinhauptstrom. Bezüglich der Altarme bin ich noch am Abklären, vielleicht hat ja jemand hier Erfahrungen damit.

Bezüglich der Beschriftung des Bootes habe ich auch noch eine Frage:
Welche Art von Beschriftung ist hier am geeignetsten?
Aufkleben, Lackieren, mit Edding?
Die Luft muss definitiv oft abgelassen werden, von demher tendiere ich aktuell zum lackieren. 

Viele Grüße
Stumbe


----------



## poldi82 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder für 2,30m Schlauchboot*

Ich würde da nicht mitm Edding oder Farbe ran gehen. Das bereust du irgendwann. Entweder richtige Aufkleber fertigen lassen, was bei eBay für rund 10€ zu bekommen ist oder so:

http://schlauchboot-online.at/showpost.php?p=315642&postcount=7


----------



## siluro 1211 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder für 2,30m Schlauchboot*

Hallo,

beschriften mit einem dicken Edding. Einmal im Jahr mit dem Stift nachfahren....hält bei meinen Boote schon Jahre so..!

Ich würde das Boot trotzdem anmelden. Falls du mal das Boot mit ins Ausland nehmen willst, brauchst du eine Haftpflichtversicherung. Die gibt es eben nur mit Anmeldung.

Eine Anmeldung kostet dich einmalig 18€. Haftpflicht jährlich ca. 40€

Übrigens, eine Haftpflicht ist auch in D empfehlenswert. Auf Schifffahrtsstraßen kann immer mal was sein. Ein Boot/Kahn der dir ausweicht und es passiert was....! Da kannst du ohne Schutz schnell mal arm werden..!

Wir geben viel Geld für Tackle und sonst was aus. Deshalb da nicht sparen!

Gruß Mike


----------

